# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Версия обновлений и конфигураций для версии платформы

## nasimi05

Здравствуйте. Хотел узнать на счет такой ситуации. У нас имеется лицензионная версия 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063), конфигурация Медицина. Больничная аптека, редакция 2.2 (2.2.2.5). Хотелось бы узнать, можно под нее найти конфигурации, обновление и все необходимое для Управление торговлей?

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Хотел узнать на счет такой ситуации. У нас имеется лицензионная версия 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063), конфигурация Медицина. Больничная аптека, редакция 2.2 (2.2.2.5). Хотелось бы узнать, можно под нее найти конфигурации, обновление и все необходимое для Управление торговлей?
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


Все конфигурации и обновления есть здесь: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## nasimi05

Это нашел, но у меня возникла проблема в том, что не могу понять какая версия подходит для моей платформы. Вы не сможете подсказать какая версия для платформы надо или как узнать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это нашел, но у меня возникла проблема в том, что не могу понять какая версия подходит для моей платформы. Вы не сможете подсказать какая версия для платформы надо или как узнать?


Обновите свою платформу до последнего релиза, на ней будет работать любая конфигурация.

----------


## nasimi05

Я делал через в самой программе через текущие дела, обновил. Конфигурации обновляются, но при обновлении платформы, просит ключи, которые есть не подходят. Поэтому хотел узнать как сделать

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я делал через в самой программе через текущие дела, обновил. Конфигурации обновляются, но при обновлении платформы, просит ключи, которые есть не подходят. Поэтому хотел узнать как сделать


Если не можете скачать с официального
 сайта , скачайте репак отсюда https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page57

----------


## Online_Z

> У нас имеется лицензионная версия 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063), конфигурация Медицина. Больничная аптека


Если вы приобретали лицензионную "1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека", то в комплекте поставки должен быть комплект пинкодов для активации программной лицензии.

----------


## nasimi05

Их вводили, но не подходят, точнее пишет пинкод не укомплектован.Скрин.jpgСкрин2.jpgСкрин3.jpg

----------


## Online_Z

> Их вводили, но не подходят, точнее пишет пинкод не укомплектован.


Скорее всего у вас лицензия ранее уже активировалась и слетела, т.к. при первичной активации накосячить сложно. 
При повторной активации лицензии нужно учитывать, что во-первых пинкоды одноразовые (после изменения параметров машины второй раз лицензию с помощью того же пинкода получить нельзя), во-вторых при повторной активации необходимо указать два пинкода, сначала "текущий" пин, т.е. тот, который был использован для получения лицензии при предыдущей активации, и только потом указывается новый резервный пин. 



Подробная инструкция по восстановлению программной лицензии 1с есть тут.

----------

